
 Superb.net Dedicated Servers Discounts up to 70% - duck
http://www.superb.net/dedicated-servers/server-specials-and-promotions/anniversary.php
======
duck
I don't want to spam HN, but thought this was a good deal for anyone needing
dedicated hosted servers for their startups. I don't know anyone there, but
have heard some good reviews about their services.

If you don't think this belongs on HN, click the flag button. :)

